
Millennial women are struggling financially: (and why it’s not their fault) - akeck
https://www.fastcompany.com/90319675/millennial-women-are-struggling-financially-heres-why-and-why-its-not-their-fault
======
downrightmike
“Quite frankly, our economic and social policies are still built around this
idea of a two-parent household, where one person–usually the man–is a primary
breadwinner. That isn’t working for the millennial generation because they’re
not living to those standards anymore.” Households have been changing
drastically since the 70's, but policy projects an ideal. Policies and their
standards are failing, not the generation that was "gifted" these problems.

